# Birthday meal.



## DocSteve (Jun 4, 2020)

-Souvide crab/scallop stuffed Sole.
-Potaotes AuGratin.
-Stuffed peppers.
-Bacon wrapped scallops.
-Greek pasta.
-3 berry salad.
 My 19 year old dogs birthday also. Some good wet food.


----------



## gary s (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice Looking Spread,  (and Dogie

Gary)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2020)

Nice looking plate!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy birthday to you and your dog! A nice looking plate of food you made! Your dog looks good for being 19

Ryan


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Happy birthday to you and your dog! A nice looking plate of food you made! Your dog looks good for being 19
> 
> Ryan


Too full, no room for desert.lol.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Good looking fixin's!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 4, 2020)

Awesome looking meal right there! Happy birthday to you and your best friend! Doggo looks mighty happy !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday Doc. I turned 58 today. Made some killer Grilled Shrimp and NY Strip Fajitas. You made a great looking meal...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 4, 2020)

Man that looks fantastic...very nice b'day meal!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy B-day to you Doc and to your lab.  The meal looks downright delicious.
19 is a VERY good age for a lab (mine is a mere child--only 12 1/2).
But let me get this straight.  Are you saying that your hound didn't get to share in any of all those fine  fixings you whipped up??  About the only thing on the menu my old girl Roxy wouldn't devour would be the strawberries.  Then she would have climbed all over her bowl of chicken dinner too.  Labs are such picky eaters.  LOL
Gary


----------



## sandyut (Jun 7, 2020)

looks amazing!  19 year old lab!!  What is the secret there?  we love labs here.


----------



## DocSteve (Jun 7, 2020)

sandyut said:


> looks amazing!  19 year old lab!!  What is the secret there?  we love labs here.


The best supplements, best food. Soft bed, daily walks.


----------

